# Rubbermaid CaterMax Insulated Carriers?



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Thinking about using these for Farmer's Market catering of cold foods. Has anyone used these products? These seem expensive though there are a few sites out there offering 50% off.
[h2]*9406 CaterMax[emoji]8482[/emoji] 25 Insulated Single Pan Carrier*[/h2][h2]*Accommodates 1/1, 1/2 and 1/3 Food Pans*[/h2]
http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com...odservice_foodservice_insulated_products_9406
[h2]9407 CaterMax[emoji]8482[/emoji] 50 Insulated Four-Pan Carrier[/h2][h2]Accommodates 1/1, 1/2 and 1/3 Food Pans[/h2]
http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com...odservice_foodservice_insulated_products_9407
[h2]4401-86 Caterer's Trolley transports[/h2][h2]9406, 9407 and 9408 CaterMax[emoji]8482[/emoji] Carriers[/h2]
http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com...ervice_foodservice_insulated_products_4401-86


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

If you really like that style, you might look at Carlisle's line of similar carriers. They seem to be considerably less expensive.

Personally, I really like front loading pan carriers. They are bigger, but I can fit a #300 in the backseat of a Corolla (actually can fit two). You can slide in full size hotel pans, halfs, thirds, etc. They keep food hot or cold for a long time. You can even get a divider and have an upper "hot" section and a lower "cold" section in the same carrier (I sometimes do that with my #400 as it is much bigger than the 300). Basically, what you get with front loaders is 3-4 times the capacity with the cost only being a little more than one of the top loaders.

Here's one of the 300's

http://www.cambro.com/Products/Insu...Front_Loading_Food_Pan_Carriers/657/1033.aspx


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

We have a couple of Carlisles at work and a bunch of Cambros. The Carlisles get used as a last resort. They are less expensive for a reason. I recommend Cambros all the way. I agree with j20832 on the front loading carriers and would like to add that during service they make it far easier to access different pans.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

I need a cooler that can handle 80-100 12 oz. plastic tub containers (something I can leave in a walk-in over night, add product and pack with ice; something with wheels and a handle) and 1-2 tabletop coolers I can pack with ice and display product in. Originally I was thinking of this an 'Igloo Glide Pro 110 Rolling Cooler' (http://www.big5sportinggoods.com/pr...49552/igloo-glide-pro-110-rolling-cooler.html) for delivery to the booth and long term storage 1-2 containers '9406 CaterMax[emoji]8482[/emoji] 25 Insulated Single Pan Carriers' (http://www.rubbermaidcommercial.com...odservice_foodservice_insulated_products_9406) for display.

Is this doable or am I crazy?

Any solutions?

-JSpirtos


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

What is the product and how many of the 12 oz. containers would need to be out on display at one time?  (are you talking about a 12 oz deli style clear round container each about 4 inches wide?


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

Freshly made salsas, 12 oz. tamperproof plastic tubs (haven't decided on circular or square yet), 6 main flavors (with 3 seasonals during the summer months), about 60-100 tubs to hold for sales (1-2 large ice chests to sit on?) and 1-2 shallow coolers for display (shallow displays with ice, packed with product on the bottom and loose on top). These would have to kept cool (under 40ºF) between 6-8 hours, with the melted ice water disposed of off-site. Also the display chests would be sitting in custom wooden boxes (think of rustic plank board flower boxes) to match our booth's theme.

This is just a very, very, VERY rough idea. I'm still in the planning stages with my partner.

Again any help, advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

-JSpirtos


----------



## j20832 (Mar 9, 2013)

They are kind of pricey, but what about something like this?

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/car...ter-cold-pan-food-pan-holder/271CM1042WH.html

8 hours is a long time to be dumping waste water and refilling with ice. I think this particular product would at least cut down on some of that. Or another thought would be some sort of shallow container with a drain that you could at least just have to drain into a bucket or something and then top off with ice. A bucket would be a lot easier than having to dump a catering box.


----------



## piebird13 (Feb 4, 2011)

First of all thank you for the link! Just spent hours looking at their inventory 

Do you think that two of these sitting in wooden display boxes (custom rustic apple crates) would hold product under 40ºF for 8hrs on a shaded table top? I would freeze these containers over night, next morning add product, pack with a thin layer of ice, and cover for delivery/set-up. Ideally I would like the product raised, popping out of the container but maybe I should just display flat with a plastic clear cover top (http://www.webstaurantstore.com/carlisle-cm1125-coldmaster-full-size-food-pan-lid/271CM1125.html). While fabricating the apple crates, I could expand the boxes by 1" and add plank styrofoam (shave down a cheap cooler) for more insulation?

Any thoughts on the best way to display.

-JSpirtos


----------



## skillet (Oct 6, 2010)

IMO...as nice as that last "box" is....and pricey?...how often will you be able to use it if this event doesn't work out for you. How much salsa do you need to sell to make this $ back? I see this as having a bit of a short shelf life b/c other than this event, I cant see using it at any catering events w/o a secure lid. I would go for a Cambro for transport and maybe redesign something for the table top display.


----------

